
Show HN: Using deep learning to organize your image collection - nlowell
http://stowbots.com
======
nlowell
Let me know if you have any questions!

~~~
bradknowles
Thank you for mentioning that this is currently Windows-only on your web page.

I've seen so many announcements of programs to do cool stuff that don't tell
you anything about their hardware or OS requirements until you try to figure
out how to download them.

